# water pitcher



## steve bellinger (Aug 4, 2013)

This is a pitcher I just finished. The bowl don't really go with it, as the pitcher is maple, and the bowl is Ash. aprox 6 x 4 3/4. Finish is teak oil, followed by multi coats lacquer. Lacquer is knocked back to get rid of the shine, hand buffed.The bowl is just a piece I had sitting around, but will make one out of maple when I find a piece I like. 
Thanks for looking and all C&C more then welcome.
Steve[attachment=28838][attachment=28839][attachment=28840][attachment=28841][attachment=28842]


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2013)

That's awesome, Steve! I love the spout on that thing!


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 4, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That's awesome, Steve! I love the spout on that thing!


Thanks man.


----------



## ButchC (Aug 4, 2013)

steve bellinger said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome, Steve! I love the spout on that thing!
> ...



I agree. Very cool. Looks like it came from a mold! (that's a compliment, I swear!)

Is the spout carved? After the turning is completed?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 4, 2013)

Melanie and I are wondering how you did this too. C'mon, give it up or at least do another and do a tutorial.

Amazing work.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes give it up and do a tutorial - That thing is sweet!


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Yes give it up and do a tutorial - That thing is sweet!



+1 on the tutorial. That thing is amazing!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 4, 2013)

that is one beutiful pitcher steve. if ya ever want to make one for a trade i think i have some maple laying around here somewhere  stunning peice  duck


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2013)

That's a real looker Steve. I don't see many pitchers that appeal to me because the handle always seems to stick out like a sore thumb, but you found a way to marry a beautiful vessel to a handle that matches and even compliments. And I agree the spout is really cool. You should have shown the bowl in a different thread, it won't get any love next to that work of art.


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey thanks all. First off yea it is carved after I turned. Turn with a large flange, draw a line where you want the top to end. Take to the band saw and cut to your line, leaving enough for your spout. Then it's just a matter of doing the carving. I use a dermal with a burr bit. As far as the handle I just draw a profile of the turned piece, then draw the handle on the piece of wood that I drew the profile. From there it's just a matter of cutting it out on the band saw, and fitting it to the vessel. I think I have about 10 hrs into this thing.
Kevin as far as the bowl goes it's a older piece that I had, nothing special. Just put the pitcher in there to show what it should look like when I get that special piece of spalted wood for a real bowl.
Duck heck i'm always up for a trade. I have a guy up in MI that wants to do a trade for one of these also. So doing two woun't be a big deal.


----------



## TimR (Aug 5, 2013)

Steve, you knocked it out of the park with that one. Excellent job!! I've always thought it would be cool to make one, especially with some contrasting wood handle like that. 5 Star Job!


----------



## drycreek (Aug 5, 2013)

> Steve, you knocked it out of the park with that one. Excellent job!! I've always thought it would be cool to make one, especially with some contrasting wood handle like that. 5 Star Job!



Ditto


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 5, 2013)

steve bellinger said:


> Hey thanks all. First off yea it is carved after I turned. Turn with a large flange, draw a line where you want the top to end. Take to the band saw and cut to your line, leaving enough for your spout. Then it's just a matter of doing the carving. I use a dermal with a burr bit. As far as the handle I just draw a profile of the turned piece, then draw the handle on the piece of wood that I drew the profile. From there it's just a matter of cutting it out on the band saw, and fitting it to the vessel. I think I have about 10 hrs into this thing.
> Kevin as far as the bowl goes it's a older piece that I had, nothing special. Just put the pitcher in there to show what it should look like when I get that special piece of spalted wood for a real bowl.
> Duck heck i'm always up for a trade. I have a guy up in MI that wants to do a trade for one of these also. So doing two woun't be a big deal.



would love one let me what you need in trade and what size stock it will take . and ill find the right peice your looking for. like i said i got a little maple ---ok i got a lot of maple. ill cut some of the various designs and post you some pics thanks duck


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2013)

VERY nice choice of wood and excellent use of it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 5, 2013)

That's a beauty! You got the shape just right!


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 5, 2013)

You are a man 'after me own heart', Steve. I have done quite a few pitchers and just admire what you created here. I also like turned forms with handles and you sure did a nice job with this. It is an inspiration!


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow sure didn't expect this much interest in this.  Thanks all for the nice comments.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 5, 2013)

Steve - Top shelf work  Nothing I can say that hasn't already been said except that the proportions are spot on in every way. The bowl is a great fit too that gives it a nod to older times when there were multiple wash basins in every home.
Scott


----------

